# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Access to Asp

## Deborahp

I posted this under Ask an Expert but realized that it talked about SQL, so I will post here  :Smilie: 

I have a database that is working great. We have it on a shared drive and all techs can see and use it. My boss want to make it web base so when they go out to an office, they can go to the web and enter the inventory from the location.
How do I convert my database or how do I attach my database so I can use it on the web.
I have been reading and it seems like I need to convert to asp. 
Any suggestions???
Deborah

----------


## rmiao

Which database do you use? You can put connection string in asp to conenct to database.

----------


## Deborahp

I am using Access 2003.

----------


## Frank

Access is a local DB. That mean the DB has to be in the same server. Nothing wrong with that. As long as you have < 10-20 concurrent "Write", you can have 100K reads in the server and it'll not break. No need to convert it to SQL. You can either use the MS tool to program that or you can use tools with more dept like www.aspdb.com to develop your application.

Frank

----------

